

Algorithms Aren’t Killing Creative Culture - nbj914
http://www.psmag.com/nature-and-technology/algorithms-arent-killing-creative-culture

======
vigile_
I'm always surprised by the fact that the antagonism between human and
machines, creativity and routines are maintained in the mind of the public.
All of these articles conclude somehow with some platitudes like "machines are
nothing but the result on human creativity and sophisticated algorithms are
nothing but the best expression of it...".

In my view, it would be a significant contribution to find a way to drive the
public to understand that an algorithm have “a meaning”. It predicts what
people should like or buy just because someone have determined the features
that should be taken into account (even if you put statistical learning to
determine these features and you don’t decide manually). “Algorithms have
meanings”… Maybe someone talented should write about that!

